# ضرورة طفاية الحريق في المنزل



## ja'far abu shaikha (24 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

إخواني الأعزاء هل يوجد في بيتكم طفاية حريق وأنتم تعلمون ضرورتها في البيت فإن الحريق عند حدوثه يكون صغير فوجود طفاية الحريق في بيتكم تمنع من إنتشار الحريق.

أدعو جميع إخواني أعضاء منتدانا الكريم بضرورة تأمين طفاية حريق في بيوتكم وتدريب جميع من في البيت على كيفية إستخدامها.

لا تنسونا من صالح دعاءكم...


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (24 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور أخي جعفر على التذكير


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (25 أكتوبر 2009)

أشكرك يا باشمهندس على هذا الموضوع ، وأرجو أن يستفاد منه الجميع.
ونسأل الله عز وجل أن يبعد عنا كل شر .. وبارك الله فيك.
مع تحياتي ،،
د.أحمد زكي


----------

